# Another Medicare Scam



## Autumn (Jul 22, 2020)

I got this email from Medicare today:

"Have you gotten robocalls, text messages, or emails offering free face masks? Or maybe you've seen social media posts about free COVID-19 testing kits, "cures," or protective equipment? 

Unfortunately scammers are using the COVID-19 pandemic to try to steal your Medicare Number and personal information. *If anyone reaches out to get your Medicare Number or personal information in exchange for something, you can bet it's a scam."*

I've had calls advising me of a "new Medicare benefit" which would enable me to get a back or knee brace through Medicare.  Fine, except that I don't need either, and if I did, I'd go to a doctor or physical therapist to be properly fit.  I was shocked to read that almost 60 billion dollars is stolen from us each year by people scamming the Medicare system.  That's *our *money that *we* paid into the system.  

It's not that seniors are particularly gullible.  These people sound like medical professionals.  It's also important to check the Explanation of Benefits we get from Medicare.  Over-billing is rampant.  We go to a clinic once and they bill for 6 visits.  No one's going to know if we don't spot it and report it.

Sorry for the rant.  This just makes me so angry!


----------

